

Show HN: My sister and I built Girls Love Math: E-mentoring for girls - physcab
http://www.glmclub.org

======
gacba
The font you have on the menus is hard to read. I know it matches the title
element well, but at a smaller size, I had to stop and think about each menu
item. That will probably reduce interaction if thought has to go into each
item's label. FYI.

------
jason_slack
Your copyright already says 2013.

Why did you settle on a .org?

Are you planning on turning this into a 50lc3? or some other NPO type?

